

Levitate Exploit Development Platform - Node.JS - Scala - vertexclique

I developed a module for Node.JS and Scala(on his way). It is an exploit development platform and I am waiting for you contributions.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;levitateplatform.org
======
stevekemp
Your site gives little details about why somebody would use this over
something like metasploit.

PS. Your github links point to a 404:
[https://github.com/levitate/levitate](https://github.com/levitate/levitate)

